# What Chris Christensen Products are must haves?



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Since we have a buy going on for this, let's talk about the products from Chris Christensen.

I've heard great things about their Buttercombs so I'm going to take advantage of this buy and purchase one of the poodle combs. 

I'm looking over the list and trying to see where my hard earned money should go.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I love all CC products, but my personal favorites are the combs (I have one for me and one for Vinnie), Ice on Ice and their wooden pin brushes. Those wooden PBs are so fantastic. I have one of their regular pin brushes and really like it, but my parents got me one of the wooden ones as a gift - it's something I never would have chosen, but it's now my favorite as Vinnie seems to be more comfortable with the wooden pins rather than the metal.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

If I could only have ONE CC product..it would be the Miracle Air spray..lol Get rid of all types of odors..even Motel rooms where people have smoked. Put it in the rinse water for the shop towels..even clean up the smell when the dogs puke in the car 

After that..we use the slickers, combs, pin brushed, Ice on Ice....just about every shampoo.
SHAMPOO WARNING!!! the Gold on Gold will turn your dog YELLOW, and the Red on Red will turn the dogs PINK!! they are made to mix with other shampoos


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

do you think the black on black will be a good thing for temperance's sunburnt hair?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Black on Black is good for black or dark coats. wear rubber gloves..lol


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have used the black on black and never worn gloves with no problems. I always dilute my shampoos though - put a small amount in a small bottle and fill the rest of the way with warm water. That way the shampoo doesn't glom all into one spot :lol:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Opinions, please! Is the White on White Shampoo a good choice for a Silver poodle?? Or is there another you'd suggest?

(Thanks for starting this thread *faerie*!)


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Opinions, please! Is the White on White Shampoo a good choice for a Silver poodle?? Or is there another you'd suggest?
> 
> (Thanks for starting this thread *faerie*!)


White on White works for any color coat. Vinnie is blue and I use the White on White on him. It's a good shampoo overall.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

If you were going to pick one shampoo, would it be the white on white or the day to day moisturizing shampoo for a white spoo?


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Oh, and is the Ice on Ice a must have?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

katbrat said:


> If you were going to pick one shampoo, would it be the white on white or the day to day moisturizing shampoo for a white spoo?


It depends if you want whitening or just a regular shampoo. FYI - be careful with white on white. I know numerous people in the show world who have turned their white poodles purple with that stuff....


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Yikes! If she was purple, she wouldn't clash with the pink poodle at the groomers we took her to on Saturday!  Might just stick with the moisturizing shampoo, really not looking for a purple poodle.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

katbrat said:


> Yikes! If she was purple, she wouldn't clash with the pink poodle at the groomers we took her to on Saturday!  Might just stick with the moisturizing shampoo, really not looking for a purple poodle.


LOL! Well, whitening shampoos often have a "bluing" component, which is how they achieve a whiter look. You just have to be very careful to dilute the product and to not leave it on too long. My friend had to bleach her white show bitch after applying White on White undiluted and leaving it on too long. This can certainly be avoided!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

The same thing can happen with the Les Poochs Pooch Brite shampoo. The rep told me she gets numerous phone calls from people who failed to read the instructions (it's a concentrated shampoo and _must _be diluted). It's an easy fix though--she recommends a lemon juice concoction or something.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

katbrat said:


> If you were going to pick one shampoo, would it be the white on white or the day to day moisturizing shampoo for a white spoo?


I would go with the White on White.



katbrat said:


> Oh, and is the Ice on Ice a must have?


Most definitely!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My spoo is golden colored. Wouldn't the Gold on Gold be the right shampoo? I don't like the idea of these dye shampoos. Maybe I should nix that. 

You guys haven't mentioned the Spectrum One shampoo for wirey coats. Spoos have wirey coats, wouldn't that be the best shampoo for a poodle (unless yours didn't have the wirey coat for some reason)? It seems the heavy moisturizer one would flatten it out and take the curl out. Right now I use human shampoo and conditioner for curly hair (curl enhancing).

What's wrong with the Spectrum?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> My spoo is golden colored. Wouldn't the Gold on Gold be the right shampoo? I don't like the idea of these dye shampoos. Maybe I should nix that.
> 
> You guys haven't mentioned the Spectrum One shampoo for wirey coats. Spoos have wirey coats, wouldn't that be the best shampoo for a poodle (unless yours didn't have the wirey coat for some reason)? It seems the heavy moisturizer one would flatten it out and take the curl out. Right now I use human shampoo and conditioner for curly hair (curl enhancing).
> 
> What's wrong with the Spectrum?


These are not dye shampoos they don't actually deposit color as far as I know.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Regarding the color treatment shampoos (from the Chris Christensen website):


> *How Black on Black works *
> 
> The goal of Black On Black is to get rid of those ugly reddish over-tones. *We do not want to be dyeing a canines coat for dyes lie on the outside of the cuticle lens therefore dulling the coat in appearance and also rubbing off on your hands.* Instead we are drabbing the black with green pigments. The reason you have reddish overtone on a black coated canine is that the blacker black hair is, the more red pigment is under the cuticle of the hair shaft. When the outer lens is bleached out by the sun or other elements then the red pigment is exposed. And, what drabs the color of red is green. Chris Christensen Systems Black On Black's diminutive molecular structure is like Black On Black being a golf ball versus a basketball, the molecular structure of Chris Christensen Systems treatments are so tiny that they can go under the cuticle lens and clean and deposit pigment without the use of harsh chemicals. We are neutralizing red through a combination of green pigments. By depositing the green pigments under the lens we are restoring the beautiful black you once had. And, also note that by depositing under the lens we are leaving a beautiful sheen, for the lens works like a piece of glass would, reflecting and intensifying the color under it.


http://www.chrissystems.com/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-color-shampoo.aspx



> *How Gold on Gold Works*
> With Gold on Gold, we are depositing the same color spectrum as the breeds natural color and there are many different gold color pigments in Gold On Gold. You don't have to be as careful with multi colored breeds with Gold On Gold. When you have a breed such as a Golden Retriever use Gold On Gold all over the coat, it will not make the lighter colored furnishing look artificial, but will blend with beautiful shades. But, say you have a tri-colored Canine, golden colored with white. Wet down the canine and go in with White On White in the white areas and suds those areas up first, then proceed with Gold On Gold and apply to the golden areas. If there is an overlap of the Gold On Gold into the white areas do not be concerned since you already have these areas suds up with White On White. This method of application works with all Chris Christensen Systems color treatments.


http://www.chrissystems.com/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-color-enhancing-.aspx



> *For Custom Blending Colors*
> 
> FOR MAHOGANY SHADES: Mix 1 part Black on Black, 1 part Red on Red, 1 part Gold on Gold.
> 
> ...


Regarding Spectrum One Shampoo:


> *Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats*
> Maintains the crisp texture you need
> Restores a crisp spring to the coat. Hard coated terrier jackets will lay flat with great texture, and furnishings will be fuller with more volume. *Other breeds such as Poodles, Bichon Frises, Bedlington Terriers, and double-coated breeds that are too soft and limp will have more substance for easy scissoring. * Won't dry the coat or skin. Dilutable up to 8:1.


http://www.chrissystems.com/shampoo...ooming-show-dog-shampoos-and-conditioner.aspx

It's all on the website--in detail.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, I think I like the Spetrum. I guess I will buy it on my own. It sounds like the perfect poodle shampoo.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I just got the parcel from the US and here you can see our next batch of stuff to try. Hope to be happy with them. 











Shot at 2011-09-08


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

outwest said:


> Yah, I think I like the Spetrum. I guess I will buy it on my own. It sounds like the perfect poodle shampoo.


I was picking up my yearly supply of CC at the show this past weekend and spent some time talking with the CC rep and totally lusting over their shears (he let me play with them and trim his fake dog :lol. I asked him about Spectrum and basically it came down to this: if your dog is not in the ring, then you really don't need the Spectrum. The White on White (which is what I was buying) would be just fine for a general shampoo. I was hoping he would have a sample of the Spectrum to try, but no luck there. I did leave with my wallet $100 lighter though... half a gallon of shampoo, half a gallon of conditioner and a new brush!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

AgilityIG said:


> I was picking up my yearly supply of CC at the show this past weekend and spent some time talking with the CC rep *and totally lusting over their shears (he let me play with them and trim his fake dog* :lol. I asked him about Spectrum and basically it came down to this: if your dog is not in the ring, then you really don't need the Spectrum. The White on White (which is what I was buying) would be just fine for a general shampoo. I was hoping he would have a sample of the Spectrum to try, but no luck there. I did leave with my wallet $100 lighter though... half a gallon of shampoo, half a gallon of conditioner and a new brush!!


*AgilityIG*:

Which shears did you try? I'm thinking about getting the Celestial Apollo or Isis.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Rowan said:


> *AgilityIG*:
> 
> Which shears did you try? I'm thinking about getting the Celestial Apollo or Isis.


I was trying all his shears! :rofl: I did play the most with the 8" ones as that is what size I use now. The Celestial Series was nice. I even messed around a bit with some Denali ones - wow - $500 shears!!


----------

